
Your best web 2.0 site design and why? - AlfredNgeno

======
zaidf
MySpace.com...because it "works."

/goes back to throwing up.

------
dfranke
Does Google count as Web 2.0?

------
sszhou
flickr and netvibes... clean and simple makes it fun

------
JoeEntrepreneur
LinkedIn

